# Where You Graduated From?



## elmilitaro (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys I was just wondering what high school ya'll graduated from, what year, and the location (preferbally city, state, and country, if possible.)


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 1, 2006)

Personally I graduated from Dwight D. Eisenhower Senior High School, in Houston, Texas, in 2004.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

i still go to a kindergarten...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2006)

Hamilton HS - Los Angeles, Ca, 1977


----------



## trackend (Mar 1, 2006)

Saint Martins Secondary Modern 1968 Brentwood Essex UK 
Kick out at 15 because I was to thick, and started as an apprentice decorator for £5 a week 
Brain cells ain't improved much but the money has I don't have to do poxy decorating (unless ordered to by the missus of course )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

My dad had a job as school caretaker when he was 13


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 1, 2006)

H.M.King High School in Kingsville, Texas. Home of the Brahma's.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2006)

"grarduated"?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Haha, how ironic


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 1, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## reddragon (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm a proud graduate of Confused State back around 1980. Unfortunately, I can't remember where it is.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 4, 2018)

Gallatin, Missouri - USA - 1943. This is Jesse James country.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2018)

1964; Fort Benning; School for Wayward Boys; Georgia. Post Grad: 1967; Vietnam University; School of Hard Knocks; Nha Trang


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2018)

Patch High School, Stuttgart Germany, 1998


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2018)

The school of Harrison Ford and the Son of Svengoolie (Rich Koz)
Main East High School, Park Ridge, IL


----------



## dogsbody (Feb 5, 2018)

Highschool dropout.


Chris


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 6, 2018)

Brentwood College, Mill Bay BC 1979 PHD. Poor hungry and desperate.


----------



## at6 (Feb 6, 2018)

Theodore Roosevelt, Fresno Ca. 1969.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2018)

The post office in 1985. Quit high school to work in logging camps at 16, got my GED 10 years later


----------



## mikewint (Feb 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> to work in logging camps at 16


 DRAM!!! Probably one of the most dangerous jobs that exist. Trees have killed more men than Lions and Tigers. Been attacked by several myself


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep. I've had friends killed, seriously injured to the point they couldn't return and I was on workers compensation twice. Loved the job though


----------



## mikewint (Feb 6, 2018)

Should have joined the Army...at least you get medals for injuries like that

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2018)

I too went to the State of Confusion. Never graduated, still there.


----------



## dogsbody (Feb 8, 2018)

dogsbody said:


> Highschool dropout.
> 
> 
> Chris



Oh yeah! I forgot that I got my GED back in the early 90's.


Chris


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 21, 2018)

Norco Senior High, Norco CA. 1982...


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 1, 2018)

elmilitaro said:


> Personally I graduated from Dwight D. Eisenhower Senior High School, in Houston, Texas, in 2004.


I had a pilot buddy that attended that same HS- then went on to study aeronautical engineering at the Sam Houston Institute of Technology- also known as the MIT of the Lone Star State. I graduated from St. Francis HS in Wheaton, Illinois.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 13, 2018)

Dropped out of HS in 2002, got a GED in either 2003-2004 (I forgot which), then took a college course or two in 2010, then a few more in 2012-2013, then almost nothing, then started going with half the workload in 2017, and have decided to declare a major (criminal justice)


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 23, 2018)

Montpelier, VT HS, 1965; U of VT, 1969; Great Lakes Boot Camp, 1970; Naval Training Device School, 1971; Riverside Aeronautical Maintenance Technician School, 1978. And numerous flight school courses from Florida to Maine. It pays to do your time and get those GI benefits. I served Uncle well and he did well by me. I'd go again if he called.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 24, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> It pays to do your time and get those GI benefits.


Unless Uncle Sugar hasn't quite gotten around to passing a Bill granting those benefits yet!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 25, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Unless Uncle Sugar hasn't quite gotten around to passing a Bill granting those benefits yet!


.
And he won't as long as the majority of Americans are allowed to drift ever further from the realities of this world. We need to adopt a policy of UNIVERSAL NATIONAL SERVICE in this country: A.) To get things done, such as health care, infrastructure repair, child and elder care, technical, vocational, and other non-academic education support, etc, that aren't getting done today, and: B.) Give more people a sense of having some "skin in the game", an investment in America, and a perspective beyond their own little "halls of mirrors", as the CCC did in the build up to WWII.
Cheers,
Wes

PS: Two years of completed National Service should be a universal prerequisite for admission to any institution of higher education, by LAW, not by institutional whim. Each year (up to four) of Military Service or service in any of the "uniformed" federal agencies should be worth a year's free tuition in college or trade school. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Absolutely. Like the original GI bill, it will repay ten times over.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 22, 2018)

Ann Arbor Pioneer HS - 1976, University of Michigan - 1981.


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

RAF Cranwell 1995


----------

